# site down



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Was for me all last night and up until now - anyone know what happened?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Just rebooted - am investigating.

This seems like a similar problem on the old box. Going to duplicate waht I did on there to prevent it from happening again..

Jae


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I've only just managed to get on to the forum after trying most of yesterday and this morning.

The following URL (OK in the past) is not working for me:

http://www.********.co.uk/

If I try the following this works OK.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/

Anyone experiencing this problem ?


----------

